# Coopers Sparkling Ale Ibu's



## THE DRUNK ARAB (8/12/04)

Can anyone tell me what the IBU's are for this beer? I want to have a stab at brewing it.

C&B
TDA


----------



## jayse (8/12/04)

Don't know but i'll have a stab and say its 22ibu,
It may be higher for all i know.

Looking at making one too.
Jayse


----------



## Snow (8/12/04)

I've made the sparkling ale a few times and have found that around 27 IBUs is perfect. However, I suspect that as I am partial mashing and only doing a 10L boil, my hop utilisation is a bit low, so I suggest you aim for 30-32 IBUs, if doing a full-boil.

Cheers - Snow.

ps - don't forget the sugar and the POR!


----------



## Backlane Brewery (8/12/04)

> ps - don't forget the sugar and the POR!



Forgive my ignorance Snow- what's POR?


----------



## Duff (8/12/04)

Pride of Ringwood (bittering hops)


----------



## Snow (8/12/04)

Oops I got that backwards - you'd want around 25 IBUs.

- Snow


----------



## Kai (8/12/04)

I'd stab in the low twenties too.


----------



## tdh (8/12/04)

TDA, the final gravity of CSPA is around 1.003, OG would need to be around 1.047 (44 point drop = 5.8%ABV).
My guess is very low 20's IBU's. You might need some 'help' from some 'natural' enzymes to get that low FG. Mash as high as you can, say 70*C and add same amylase e.g. amylo 300.
20% sugar? What have others heard?

tdh


----------



## Weizguy (8/12/04)

BYO magazine has a Coopers Sparkling clone on their website. They say
OG = 1.050 
FG = 1.006 
IBUs = 25


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (9/12/04)

Thanks tdh  

I will aim for 22 IBU with POR.

Wish we could still get AMC pale malt.

C&B
TDA


----------



## Snow (9/12/04)

Just watch your temp with the coopers yeast. You get big esters over 20C. I would aim for 17-18C. I brewed one once and the temp got away from me - maybe up to 25-26C and it was like drinking banana cider  . I think this yeast produces a fair bit of heat itself.

- Snow


----------



## bradmcm (9/12/04)

I don't think the IBUs are over 20 in this beer.


A couple of years back on Craftbrewers we workshopped this beer.
I still haven't tried the recipe but in theory it should come close.

As TDA said, it's hard to get the grain they use now - it used to be easy.




Coopers CSA

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 20.00 Wort Size (L): 20.00
Total Grain (kg): 4.05
Anticipated OG: 1.048 Plato: 11.9
Anticipated EBC: 10.7
Anticipated IBU: 18.2
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 12.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 22.73 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.042 SG 10.53 Plato

Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Extract EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
86.4 3.50 kg. Pale Malt S. Australia 38.3 3
2.5 0.10 kg. Crystal Malt S. Australia 1.0 202
11.1 0.45 kg. Cane Sugar 8.7 0

Extract represented as Points.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
20.00 g. Pride of Ringwood Whole 7.00 18.2 60 min.


Yeast
-----

White Labs WLP023 Burton Ale Yeast
or cultured bottled Coopers yeast

Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Type: Single Step

Grain kg: 3.60
Water Qts: 8.31 - Before Additional Infusions
Water L: 7.86 - Before Additional Infusions

L Water Per kg Grain: 2.18 - Before Additional Infusions

Saccharification Rest Temp : 64 Time: 90
Mash-out Rest Temp : 72 Time: 5
Sparge Temp : 0 Time: 0


Total Mash Volume L: 10.27 - Dough-In Infusion Only

All temperature measurements are degrees Celsius.



Notes
-----

This is a guess based on information supplied in Oz-CBD.

Untrialed.

Grain data is correct data for Adelaide Malting Company grains supplied to Coope
rs, based on spec sheets supplied to me by AMC.


----------



## Darren (10/12/04)

bradmcm said:


> I don't think the IBUs are over 20 in this beer.
> 
> 
> A couple of years back on Craftbrewers we workshopped this beer.
> ...


 Heya Brad and TDA,
The malt we used to get from AMC was a megalager malt. It wasn't the stuff used in pale ale. They had a seperate malthouse for the "ale" malt. All of this malt went to Coopers. I tried pretty hard to get a bag of it once. Unsuccessfully though  .
cheers
Darren


----------



## tdh (10/12/04)

Hmmm, AMC megamalt, tasted like... nothing!

tdh


----------



## Darren (10/12/04)

Yeah, but at 90c/kg not too many people were complaining


----------



## tdh (10/12/04)

Neither was I and it was all we had available.


----------



## Darren (10/12/04)

jayse said:


> Don't know but i'll have a stab and say its 22ibu,
> It may be higher for all i know.
> 
> Looking at making one too.
> Jayse


 I will go with Jayses "guess"


----------

